

Is Big Data the Next Billion-Dollar Technology Industry? - SuperChihuahua
http://www.financialsense.com/contributors/doug-hornig/is-big-data-the-next-billion-dollar-technology-industry

======
edhallen
This article gets a few things right, but I find it largely to be another
example of playing up the hype without talking about the real meat of big
data's potential.

Some of the more useful points: 1.) Big data's promise has led to massive
advances in technology, and companies are spending billions on this new
technology 2.) The limiting factor with Big Data is analytical in nature, not
necessarily in storage, processor speed, etc.

What this article fails to address is why big data is so valuable. While it
gave one example of a real use case (identifying influencers in social
networks), if anything this served to highlight the problem with Big Data. Are
companies completely shifting their marketing budgets to target influencers?
Is this driving major financial impact for Facebook?

I have no doubt that companies are actively identifying incredibly powerful
new uses of big data, but for big data to be truly revolutionary, we need to
develop the analytic methodologies and decision-making processes to benefit.
Reading the McKinsey report cited in the article is illuminating. There's a
ton of value cited, but it isn't particularly clear how companies changed
their decisions based on big data in a way that drove the value.

(I posted more thoughts on this broken link between big data articles and
actual decision-making here: [http://www.klaviyo.com/blog/2012/07/16/the-
curse-analytics-b...](http://www.klaviyo.com/blog/2012/07/16/the-curse-
analytics-big-data-hype/))

------
Animus7
buzzword buzzword unqualified huge number superlative google microsoft! big
data! $X billion buzzword buzzword random powerpoint diagram.

And on top of that, the entire article ends up being a plug for a conference.
I have no idea who's upvoting this or why.

------
hastur
If I hear the "big data" buzzword one more time, I'm going to throw up.

~~~
rhizome
Wherever you see it, just mentally replace it with "data warehouse." ;)

